# Online Research with Adoptive Parents



## KelseyComer (May 20, 2015)

Hello,

My name is Kelsey Comer, and I'm a Master's student at Keele University. For my dissertation, I'm looking at the experiences of adoptive parents who have received a life story book from a Local Authority which was to be shared with their child. The life story books come in different forms, such as photo albums, memory boxes, or more formal life story books. I'm particularly interested in parents' experiences sharing the life story with their child, including any positive or negative aspects of it, as well as what impact (if any) it had on the child.

In order to participate, you must have been given some version of a life story book or folder when you adopted your child within the past 18 years. I would be very interested in hearing your experiences of and thoughts about:

Receiving the life story book, what was this like for you as a parent/parents?
What did you think about the life story book, e.g. the content, the presentation?
Whether you felt able to share the book with your child and if so how you did this?
How did your child respond to the life story book?
Has the life story book been revisited over time and if so how did the discussions around the book evolve over time?
What were your views on the positives and negatives of the life story book that you and your child received? 
 The above questions are prompts only, please feel able to share your thoughts fully on the subject of life story books, these questions are only a guide.

Your information and the information from other parents will be looked at to explore themes for parents in their experiences of life story books. In the final dissertation report, any quotes will be anonymized and a pseudonym will be allocated to you. All of your information will be anonymized, and your information will be securely sealed at Keele University.

If you would like a copy of the final report, please indicate so in your e-mail.

For further information before participating, please e-mail me on [email protected] You'll be sent a more formal information sheet that discusses the project in more detail, as well as a consent form. Please feel free to e-mail me if you have any queries as well.

My research is being supervised by Dr. Laura Stokes, a lecturer at Keele University and clinical psychologist. If you would like to contact Dr. Stokes about this research, please use the following e-mail: [email protected]

Thank you.


----------

